# Add a headlight to Craftsman snowblower



## WingMan55

Hi, I'm new here.

I have a Craftsman Model 536 887990 and I would like to add a headlight to it. I see what looks to be a connector coming out of where the electric start is. It's a single black wire with a white connector on the end.

Any help on where to start would be appreciated.


----------



## dbert

WingMan55 said:


> I see what looks to be a connector coming out of where the electric start is. It's a single black wire with a white connector on the end.


Welcome wingman.
Having the alternator installed already is a good sign. 
Things can be very simple and basic like this incandescent one(stat about 3:15 in)




or if you want to go crazy check out the led thread.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6602-upgrading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## cdestuck

Just to double check your machine, start it and hook a multimeter to the wire and the frame to see if you have 12 volts. Then its easy as pie to look around and find a light or led that fits your needs


----------



## db9938

Welcome, and if you look around here, you'll find a thread on adding LED's to nearly any machine.

Found it!

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6602-upgrading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## WingMan55

Thanks for all those quick replies! The wire and connector coming out looks exactly like the one in the video that dbert posted. cdestuck, thanks I will check for voltage. LED's sound cool.

I had a feeling that it may not be that difficult. I had a couple spare lawn tractor lights around here somewhere, and maybe I could use them.... I'll be back with more questions I'm sure. Thanks a lot all....


----------



## Normex

If you go with Led make sure you read thread posted above because it won't be just connect and go. It would be connect and go with normal lights. Good Luck


----------



## WingMan55

Thanks Normex. I am a little familiar with electronics, and I understand. Here is a question to all: I was just looking around and found Pilot Automotive NV-533W. These look like all I would really need, as I do have a driveway light, I just need to see around the snowbanks at the end of the driveway. Anyone have any positives or negatives on these?


----------



## WingMan55

Another question to all: Where can I get a matching connector to fit the one coming off of the engine? Is it a Radio Shack deal, or can I order one on line. I'd rather not cut it off and splice the wire if I don't have to.


----------



## Grunt

Hello and welcome to the forum WingMan. Below are some links to information on your snow blower if you don't already have them.Your Craftsman model numer seems to have a Tecumseh HMSK90-156536E motor on it. "Your" engine model number is stamped into the recoil shroud near the spark plug, and if you have electric start the push button will be covering the number. The male light connector you need "looks" like the Briggs connector I linked, but not sure. I would just cut off the old connector and crimp on an insulated female Bullet connector.

Snow Blower Manual-
http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/6103/
Engine Manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf
Light Connector-
http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/b303p22/Briggs-Stratton-Small-Engine-Terminal-And-Wire/692306/1643493?ss=a22b303c57&mr=0


----------



## Bob E

Before you go buy stuff make sure the wire is coming from a stator and not the coil like the wire dangling off my snowblower's engine...


----------



## superedge88

WingMan55 said:


> Thanks Normex. I am a little familiar with electronics, and I understand. Here is a question to all: I was just looking around and found Pilot Automotive NV-533W. These look like all I would really need, as I do have a driveway light, I just need to see around the snowbanks at the end of the driveway. Anyone have any positives or negatives on these?


That light kit doesn't even say what wattage the lights draw. You need to make sure that the lights you pick don't draw more amperage than the light circuit can handle. First find out what the amperage is of the stator that runs the headlight circuit, then pick your lighting.


----------



## WingMan55

Oh. Hmmm. Thanks for the photo Bob E... Your photo shows exactly what the wire on mine looks like. I have the same white connector.

Thanks for the Manuals Grunt! I did manage to find the blower manual, but didn't have the engine manual. 

Thanks Superedge! Good advice.

When I get the chance I will check and see if I get any voltage from that wire. I saw in a manual on line that it should put out 18 watts. 

Thanks for all the help so far! Hope I can repay sometime.


----------



## WingMan55

Well, I checked the alternator today and found that I have roughly 15VAC coming out. So, with 18W that means around 1.2 AMPs. I will start looking for parts. Sounds like it will be a fun project.


----------



## WingMan55

Of course now that I have figured out what I'd like to do, I find that the kit I am looking for is discontinued?

Any suggestions for a replacement. This is all that I would need. Thanks.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-install-arnold-light-kit-490-241-0009-a.html


----------



## Koenig041

Ebay universal kit: Snow Blower Thrower Universal Work Spot Light Kit Spotlight w Bracket H | eBay


----------



## WingMan55

Thanks Koenig041! Exactly what I was looking for! Looks like it should just plug right in. I ordered one...


----------



## WingMan55

I received the light kit today. It will plug right in. Now all I have to do is figure out the best mounting spot. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## WingMan55

I finally added the light kit and an on-off switch for it, today. Thanks to all for your assistance!


----------



## WingMan55

*The light kit works great!*

Thanks again for all of the help. I got to use it this morning after our big Nor'easter. There is plenty of light to see all the way to the end of the driveway. (The photos do not show it as good as it really is.)


----------



## Jason B

WingMan55 said:


> Thanks again for all of the help. I got to use it this morning after our big Nor'easter. There is plenty of light to see all the way to the end of the driveway. (The photos do not show it as good as it really is.)


I have the SAME model you do. What the need for the on/off switch? Isn't it powered by the alternator?

Also, could mine power a led light? I'm assuming I don't need a battery since I have this?


----------



## superedge88

Jason B said:


> I have the SAME model you do. What the need for the on/off switch? Isn't it powered by the alternator?
> 
> Also, could mine power a led light? I'm assuming I don't need a battery since I have this?


You should have no problem powering an LED. Some decide to use a switch, though it is not a must. According to wingman you have about a 1amp stator, so two 10 watt LEDs or one 18 watt. Check out the led upgrade thread and let us know if you have questions.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

With an LED you need to have a rectifier to convert the AC coming out of that wire to DC to run an LED.

This will give you a shopping list of what you need to change that AC to DC to power up your LEDs.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## Jason B

Anyone else add a light to theirs?


----------

